
Git-Governance 0.3.2 - jpninanjohn
https://github.com/thecasualcoder/gg/releases/tag/0.3.2
======
jpninanjohn
Made another release in GG.

Changes:

Parallel implementation

Custom ssh implementation via the config file.

~~~
brudgers
Interesting work. How far are you from a 1.0 release?

